# 89 sentra audio wiring diagram



## 50dollasentra (Jan 11, 2004)

I need the diagram where i can find which colors are the certain wires. Like if the wire was black and yellow where does it go.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

http://bulldogsecurity.com/New Wires/New Wires/Wires/sentra89-90.htm


----------

